# Future Of NUST Cadet In Army???



## arsalan20091 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello.
I wanted to ask this question that those who enter AMC through NET (NUMS) entry test are considered Paying cadets or nust cadets so do these students end up as serving army doctors or are they sent off just like private medical colleges do?? Please reply fast I have missed the registration of Army Cadets for AMC.


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Well if your father is in army/navy/air force/ defence paid or is army retired only then you can apply as a paying cadet. Paying cadets have to serve the army for a minimum of 3 years and after that they may convert it into permanent commission. If not then you will be admitted as a civilian cadet and will not be bound to serve the military but if you intend to join the army later on after graduation students of NUMS colleges are given preference over other medical colleges graduates.


----------



## arsalan20091 (Jul 23, 2016)

In my question I stated that if I were to get admission in AMC through NUMS entrance exam (I am from Civilian family) will I be in army at end because many of my friends said that even through AMC you are only selected in army or end up as military doctor if you apply in AMC as a normal cadet.


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

No this is not true. If you go as a civilian cadet ( nustian cadet) throught NUMS test. You will not be an army doctor at the end. You will be a civilian and free to go anywhere. But if you would like to join the army after graduation as a GDMO you will be prefered over graduates of other medical colleges


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

nums cadets are not considered for any sort of army service you can separately apply though after mbbs that is but no such compulsion at all!


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank god this got cleared. I want to study in AMC but not serve the army after mbbs. Now i can register for NUMS exam


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

they don't just pick up guys from streets or randomly civil category students to serve in the army there is a lengthy selection procedure for that


----------



## hani hunny (Aug 6, 2016)

can you please tell me the merit of paying cadet in amc? is 80% agreggate enough for getting admission in amc as paying cadet?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

it depends whether you are from the serving or retired category and most imp merit no! it goes upto 800 900 in serving and lesser in retired because of the lesser seats


----------

